# Akron Watershed Hunting???



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

Upon my move and arrival back in Geauga County you guys at OGFC were quick to inform me that the Akron Watershed no longer required permits for boating and fishing on their lakes.

What about hunting? I'm pretty familiar with the area itself having driven back and forth through it many times. Do you need a permit to hunt it? Also, what are the chances of finding a grouse or two in the area? I'm not much of a waterfowler but it looks pretty good for some upland hunting from what I've seen from the road. Any info would be greatly apprieciated.


----------

